# Reef Raft Australian Eye Candy.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Not to be outdone with the most recent wave of Australian Corals; Jay has asked me to share some of Reef Raft's most recent Eye Candy.....worthy of the the Reef Raft moniker.  Stunning Scolymia, Acans, Torches, and Favias.

I'm just the messenger folks.  People that are interested in any of these cherry pieces; please contact your local LFS to arrange for pricing and purchase. 

Good hunting everyone.

http://s859.photobucket.com/user/IamTaipan/slideshow/Reef Raft July 2014


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Crazy acans and torch, what shops will buy from RR and resell to us.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

In no particular order: Canada Corals, Frag Cave, Frag Box, AK, and Incredible Aquariums have good relations with RR.


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Now Bigals already play this game and Bigshow could order own aussie shipments ReefRaft like sit on the fire .


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wise words blue ocean


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Taipan said:


> Jay has asked me to share some of Reef Raft's most recent Eye Candy.....worthy of the the Reef Raft moniker.  Stunning Scolymia, Acans, Torches, and Favias.


Get ready to get soaked.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Taipan said:


> In no particular order: Canada Corals, Frag Cave, Frag Box, AK have good relations with RR.


I dunno Red, I kinda like your order.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

lol thanks.  It's hard to be "equal" and neutral with everyone. Can't be done....but I try. See you soon.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Point you to the right Direction.....*

Acting as a Defacto Messenger for Jay  :

To make things easier for people from second guessing of where to go for Reef Raft eye-candy; Jay just dropped me a line to let others know that he can be contacted at: (416) 856-6643 and he'll point you in the right direction for "cherry" pieces.  Good Luck and Good Hunting Folks.


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Now ReefRaft reopening for customers walk in 
the world cup soccer game close to the end , this game just started, and let see how the price is going


----------

